# OPV mod help!



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

When doing the OPV mod is it best to test he pressure with. Or without a basket in the portafilter?

cheers

ben


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

With, to help create a bit of resistance as you would have when brewing a brew.

Following that logic however, it would then make sense to have coffee in the pf as well!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

> 3. You'll notice that there's no basket in the portafilter above, false pressure readings will be given if you leave it in there. Fill the pressure gauge with water from your machine before attaching it to the head. This serves to eliminate the chances of air being trap in the portafilter and primes your machine for the first test.


From the OPV bible thread, which i can't link to unfortunately


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> From the OPV bible thread, which i can't link to unfortunately


...finger on the pulse. Nice one Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic

Add this to the first part of the forum URL, all the information you need is in that thread


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I took mine out when i did the OPV.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers guys! Great help as always!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you have a basket in when checking pressure ,water will leak through the basket and up the outside of it and escape under the rim. NO basket in to check /adjust pressure


----------

